# GSP vs Mayhem Miller



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

I just finished watching the GSP-Miller fight on UFC 52. Wow, what a fight. GSP dominated Miller, yet Miller kept getting up; giving a little; and taking a lot.

GSP spent a lot of time applying some true GNP. GSP tried 2-3 solid submissions. His standup was much better than Millers.

GSP dominated. I think all fight fans would say it was a great fight.

What the heck happened to GSP? (Besides losing once in 40 years???)

Simply "Matt Sera" does not seem like a sufficient answer. GSP is a true star, but these days he does not seem to make highlight reels, except, again, when hoisting his belt.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Its only the fight against Hardy that was disappointing.

His fight against Fitch, when you consider the quality of opponent, was more impressive than the Miller beatdown. Against Alves, he showed us some impressive standup before tearing something in his leg.

I *really* want to see more of GSP's striking. I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt before assuming hes lost his bollocks.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

But Mayhem has said some pretty provocative things about Dana and the UFC in recent years.

Would Dana be able to forgive this?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't see how this is a question. GSP had some holes in his game, so he did what any good fighter does and addressed them, and became a better wrestler and BJJ guy.

Any good fighter also analyzes their opponents and takes the fight to where their opponent is weak and they are strong.

Thats what GSP does. Serra, or not wanting to strike have nothing to do with it. For instance if GSP does end up fighting Shields, you can be sure you will see him keep it standing, because he knows his advantage standing is bigger than his advantage on the ground. He might even do it with Kos, but I doubt it.

If you want to win, you use the biggest advantage you have, and for GSP, its wrestling and top control, so he would have to be an idiot not to use it.

edit - as for Miller, I agree if your point is he should be in the UFC, I always wondered why he wasn't, he is a reasonably well rounded fighter with a big personality.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Finnsidious said:


> edit - as for Miller, I agree if your point is he should be in the UFC, I always wondered why he wasn't, he is a reasonably well rounded fighter with a big personality.


I believe Miller said he wants contracts that allow 1 fight at a time so he or the org can split at any time and the UFC isn't willing to do these types of contracts. They make it so they can cut you, but you can't just leave them and fight somewhere else.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah this is one of my favourite fights ever in the UFC. Mayhem being really showy and doing flips off his back to his feet and even GSP chucking in some axe kicks, i just wish GSP would have more faith in his stand up cos it is sick when he lets it go.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea, its a great fight, Miller is well under rated.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Other than Hardy, GSP has done a lot of damage. Take a look at them before Hardy.

Alves:
GSP completely dominated, displayed GnP and outstruck Alves when it was standing. GSP also injured himself in the fight and still dominated Alves.

Fitch:
Fitch was completely destroyed. He was outstruck terribly for 5 rounds.

Penn:
Beatin so badly his corner stopped the fight.

Serra:
Was eating knees from the fetal position until the fight was stopped.

Hughes:
Submitted.

Those were GSP's last 5 fights before Hardy. I think he is doing great.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

GSP/Mayhem does get ruined by Big John saying work work work every 5 seconds, even when the fighters are standing and trading!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Glothin said:


> I just finished watching the GSP-Miller fight on UFC 52. Wow, what a fight. GSP dominated Miller, yet Miller kept getting up; giving a little; and taking a lot.
> 
> GSP spent a lot of time applying some true GNP. GSP tried 2-3 solid submissions. His standup was much better than Millers.
> 
> ...


Same thing that happens to everyone that smashes can like Miller. They move up in competition and eventually fight the best in the world.

Same stupid thought process that leads people to think Brock is suddenly a changed fighter.

GSP was always awesome. He was fighting shitty opponents, so he looked incredibly dominant. Now he is fighting the best WWs in the world and he is still dominating, he just can't look as flashy doing it because if he does the Serra situation will happen again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah that was one of the earlier fights that I remember from GSP. You should see his MMA debut in Montreal TKO I believe. He went ballz out! It's a combination of three things.

1.) Psychological
2.) Greg Jackson fighters all have the same game plan.
3.) Too much on the line to just bang and lose everything he's worked for his entire career and that goes for any champion. IE: Anderson Silva not fighting on the ground against Thales or Demian.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Same thing that happens to everyone that smashes can like Miller. They move up in competition and eventually fight the best in the world.
> 
> Same stupid thought process that leads people to think Brock is suddenly a changed fighter.
> 
> GSP was always awesome. He was fighting shitty opponents, so he looked incredibly dominant. Now he is fighting the best WWs in the world and he is still dominating, he just can't look as flashy doing it because if he does the Serra situation will happen again.


^^ I pretty much agree with this except for the Miller = can part. That simply is not true. Cans don't sub sakuraba, not if he was drunk passed out and handcuffed.

This fight was the first time I saw miller and I remember thinking a star is born. I've never seen anyone take that level of asswhooping with that big a grin.

Compare his fight with Sheilds to Hendo's and then consider that he just recently decided to apply himself + his personality = one of my favorites.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ape City said:


> he just can't look as flashy doing it because if he does the Serra situation will happen again.


I don't think it's who he's fighting, because Mayhem is light years ahead of Sera. It's just that GSP knows now that if he stands up, he could get KO'd. It doesn't matter who he's fighting, he knows he's not getting KO'd while laying on someone, so therefor we have the new cautious GSP who doesn't want to get KO'd and lose the belt again. Understandable, but sad for the fans.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> ^^ I pretty much agree with this except for the Miller = can part. That simply is not true. Cans don't sub sakuraba, not if he was drunk passed out and handcuffed.
> 
> This fight was the first time I saw miller and I remember thinking a star is born. I've never seen anyone take that level of asswhooping with that big a grin.
> 
> Compare his fight with Sheilds to Hendo's and then consider that he just recently decided to apply himself + his personality = one of my favorites.


yeah that's true. I shouldn't call him a can, even though at some points in his career he has acted / trained like one.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Ah, GSP vs. Mayhem. It's definitely right up there in my favourite list of fights. GSP dishing out all kinds of fancy tricks and Mayhem taking them all with a big goofy grin on his face. Loved it.

Mayhem is also one of several fighters to accuse GSP of being a little more than slippery in that fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

GSP - Miller 2 would look just like Shields-Miller, but without Miller almost subbing GSP and with GSP dominating the fight on the feet and on the ground.
He has supperior stand-up and wrestling.
BJJ - pretty even, with a slight edge to Miller, but GSP's ground control is just AMAZING!!! He would control the fight on the ground also.

But...Miller is under-rated imo.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I remember watching that fight and wondering how the hell is this Miller guy surviving GSP's aggressions. I just thought Miller was some wierdo at the time, I didn't expect him to be able to get rag dolled and keep on coming.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

That was actually my first Miller fight that I saw...was a fan ever since.

I love how lots of people write off Miller, yet he didn't even get as beat down as Fitch did when he faced GSP. (not to mention that Miller really shouldn't have been cutting to 170 in the first place).


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Honestly one of the funnest fights to watch ever. 

I think its a combination of the Serra effect (fear of it happening again), as well as so much being on the line. Its not bad when a fighter fights safely, especially considering how dominant GSP is. He works to finish, al a Serra 2 and Hardy for example, he just doesn't over commit, which is good. 

Miller is one of my all time favorite fighters because of his mentality, displayed proudly in that fight. The "I'm invincible no matter how many times you **** me up!" mentality has always intrigued me. He's very underrated as a figher, his JJ is top notch, and his striking is always getting better IMO. 

I actually was talking to a buddy of mine about the trashtalk that would occur building to a Miller vs Sonnen. It would be among the funniest stuff I could ever think of hearing!


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i think mayhem is very underated, he got beatin by shields, but he woulda choked him out if it wasnt for the bell


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He's not fighting Mayhem Miller anymore.........


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mayhem's a tough cat, who's very hard to finish, but he really can't threaten GSP anywhere. He's just not strong enough to submit him, and he's no knockout artist.

As champion, GSP fights men who are more dangerous, more regularly. He can't afford to be as lose as he was against Miller.

That said, I still believe the theory that GSP doesn't go out to finish has little basis in fact. Just look at his fights since the Serra KO.

Koscheck - This was a badly needed win, and he came in with a great strategy: beat Kos at his own game. Koscheck's usually a tough guy to finish. He's only really been flash KO'd by Thiago. Fickett's knee only rocked him and he still needed a submission to do the job. And it's not like GSP didn't go for a finish, anyway. Kos was saved from that kimura by the bell in the second round. Plus, this fight had the superman punch-leg kick combo, which is awesome.

Hughes - The greatest welterweight of all time at that point, and GSP made him look like he was nothing. Even more impressive than BJ's knockout of Hughes, if you ask me, as no one could say he just got caught. Nope, he got owned.

Serra - No, he didn't dance around and throw a bunch of kicks at him. He took him down and caved in his ribcage with knees. He's one of only two men to stop Serra, and the only one at 170 pounds.

Ficth - This fight was domination. That, coupled with the fact Fitch is notoriously tough — he was knocked out once, in 2002! — makes any criticism of GSP's performance here absolutely absurd.

Penn - GSP made BJ look like he just didn't belong. And he stopped him. Neither of those things is easy to do.

Alves — Thiago was on the best run of his career here. He was downright scary. GSP was injured badly and _still_ got the W, in impressive fashion, no less. Just a great performance and one he doesn't get nearly enough credit for.

Hardy - Probably the fight GSP takes the most shit over, mostly because too many people listen to Hardy, who was a pretty sore loser after this fight. He had just as much time to prepare as GSP did, he failed to deal with his grappling game, and he was beaten soundly. Perhaps he likes it better when people knock him out. Grappling is part of MMA, dude. And besides, FightMetric has GSP landing 164 strikes on the ground. That ain't lay and pray.

So what happened to GSP? Other than becoming a better and better fighter and fighting better and better opponents, not much.

One more thing — when people say GSP changed his style after the Serra loss, show them this.






It's from 2002.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Glothin said:


> I just finished watching the GSP-Miller fight on UFC 52. Wow, what a fight. GSP dominated Miller, yet Miller kept getting up; giving a little; and taking a lot.
> 
> GSP spent a lot of time applying some true GNP. GSP tried 2-3 solid submissions. His standup was much better than Millers.
> 
> ...


1
It's exactly that.

You made a god of GSP... much like BJ Penn fans do with their fighter. "What happens to normal people can't possible happen to MY GSP!"

Yeah it did, get over it.

2
Miller is entirely difficult to finish. But not everyone can be Frank Trigg, now can they? YOU KNOW!

But serioulsy I've always picked on fans who said "he's a game opponent." Being hard to finish won't get get you food stamps as a fighter... look at Jardine.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Mayhem's a tough cat, who's very hard to finish, but he really can't threaten GSP anywhere. He's just not strong enough to submit him, and he's no knockout artist.
> 
> As champion, GSP fights men who are more dangerous, more regularly. He can't afford to be as lose as he was against Miller.
> 
> ...


I like how you casually left out BJ's destruction of Hughes in their first fight out there.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> I like how you casually left out BJ's destruction of Hughes in their first fight out there.


An odd thing to pick out, but fine. It did cross my mind to mention it, but I was referring to fights since GSP's loss to Serra, and I thought the more recent bout was more relevant. to the timeline.

Don't try to change my post into a "GSP or BJ - Who's better?" thing. That's not what this thread is about.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

vandalian said:


> An odd thing to pick out, but fine. It did cross my mind to mention it, but I was referring to fights since GSP's loss to Serra, and I thought the more recent bout was more relevant. to the timeline.
> 
> Don't try to change my post into a "GSP or BJ - Who's better?" thing. That's not what this thread is about.


Thats fair enough then, i just thought it was odd how you picked out bj's KO win but left his other one out, but it does relate to the time line thing.

I agree with all of your post btw.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I actually think it'd be a competitive match-up today, although Mayhem has gotten much bigger than he was.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Thats fair enough then, i just thought it was odd how you picked out bj's KO win but left his other one out, but it does relate to the time line thing.
> 
> I agree with all of your post btw.


In hindsight, I was a little testy with my response. Sorry about that.

But yeah, Miller's solid and fun to watch, too, but GSP's a really bad matchup for him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

vandalian said:


> In hindsight, I was a little testy with my response. Sorry about that.
> 
> But yeah, Miller's solid and fun to watch, too, but GSP's a really bad matchup for him.


True, GSP is a more aggressive version of Shields. Mayhem doesnt do well against guys with good ground games. If Jacare and Shields could control Mayhem for an entire fight, GSP could def do it again.


----------

